#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  SHELL MESC (MATERIAL EQUIPMENT STANDARD AND CODES) Required

## inconel

Dear Friends,

I am in urgent need of SHELL MESC- Material Equipment Standard and Codes.Please share.

Thanks and Regards,



InconelSee More: SHELL MESC (MATERIAL EQUIPMENT STANDARD AND CODES) Required

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Please share I also need them. Thks in advance.

----------


## FATHI

...i saw this in this forum , 
please do some some searching  here , this could help

----------


## inconel

Dear Fathi,

You might have seen Shell DEP(Design&Engineering Practice) in this forum.But Shell MESC is different.
If you find any link of Shell MESC in this forum,please let us know.

Regards,

Inconel

QUOTE=FATHI;129492]...i saw this in this forum , 
please do some some searching  here , this could help[/QUOTE]

----------


## FATHI

Inconel , 
Sorry I was too quick !!!
yes you are right 
Indeed, piping , fittings , valve have a their MESC numbers 
with their unambiguous definition and specic Shell additional notes

Lets hope someone has it

----------


## inconel

Nobody here to help me out.....

----------


## getfredin

Refer DEP 31.38.01.15. You will find the "Piping Class Specification for Exploration & Production". it is were all the MESC numbers are referred for different pressure class.

try to get MS word copy of DEP standard instead of PDF. In PDF you can only see what all are the piping classes. you cannot view the classes as these files are embedded(linked) in that. I am also looking to for this word copy. DEPs available in this blog or internet is pdf to my understanding. 

if someone gets the word copy pls let me know.

----------


## mohanppawar

Dear All,
I am also looking for the same please shear with me also.
thanks

----------


## aidini

Could anybody find Shell MESCs?
If yes please let us know.

----------


## aidini

Could anybody find Shell MESCs?
If yes please let us know.

----------


## rezaeima

Hello
What U need SHELL MESC for ?
I have NIGC National Iranian Gas Company MESC BOOK.
Let me what U need SHELL MESC for?
rezaeimoa@gmail.com

----------


## cytech

Dear All
Please sHELL MESC instrumentation and Electrical for my reference due to ongoing project.
Regards
Cy

----------


## cytech

Dear All
Please sHELL MESC instrumentation and Electrical for my reference due to ongoing project.
Regards


CySee More: SHELL MESC (MATERIAL EQUIPMENT STANDARD AND CODES) Required

----------


## Mikepehli

Any gent has to upload the SHELL MESC documents?

The Iranian MESC can be uploaded?

tks in advance
m

----------


## Mikepehli

Ane feedback please?
m

----------


## Mikepehli

Ane feedback please?
m

----------


## Marty Thompson

Mike, 2 things, when you ask for latest, do some research and find out what the latest is before asking. 
The other is.. what do you have access to that you can share, all I see is requests from your posts, contribute by sharing here.

----------


## baharibs

I am in urgent need of SHELL MESC- Material Equipment Standard and Codes.Please share.

Thanks and Regards,

----------


## baharibs

I am in urgent need of SHELL MESC- Material Equipment Standard and Codes.Please share.

Thanks and Regards,

----------


## baharibs

I am in urgent need of SHELL MESC- Material Equipment Standard and Codes.Please share.

Thanks and Regards.

----------


## tmlim

Hi there.  I am in need of Shell MESC SPE 77/302 Valves - General Requirements latest edition. Would appreciate if this can be shared.

----------


## shyam murugesan

Hi anyone having MESC number derivation table for valves. Please share

----------

